# Armed Ladies (badpun but oh well)



## Caine (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, as you might have guessed, arms are the topic here. We have mutiple thread son other body parts, belly, butts, boobs well, lots on boobs, and legs even arms never get enough attention.

I honestly think they are one of the best parts of a BBW for me, big huge arms are always a BIG plus in my book. Even though I try to see if I like the lady for who she is before physical features. Anyways, I wanna make this thread dedicated to all you big armed ladies with the huge upper arms that keep getting bigger or you gals who don't like the fact you got large upper arms, if you're the latter, you're beautiful arms and all, and its high time the ladies showed off them big beautiful arms!

Hey, I'll post mine up if you do! all you need do is ask, so c'mon, lets bust out the big ole' guns!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 24, 2008)

There's a lovely arm thread all ready in the mix - *here* - that you might want to check out. Full of fantastic photos (not of just arms, but of incredibly beautiful faces and intelligent, fantastic women).


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 24, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> There's a lovely arm thread all ready in the mix - *here* - that you might want to check out. Full of fantastic photos (not of just arms, but of incredibly beautiful faces and intelligent, fantastic women).


 That's about arm folds... this thread sounds more likely to focus on elbow dimples so I vote to keep this separate:eat2:


----------



## Caine (Mar 24, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> That's about arm folds... this thread sounds more likely to focus on elbow dimples so I vote to keep this separate:eat2:



Thank you Ned, and yes, Arm dimples, and the arm swell are the focus here, not the folds lol, the thread was designed for the different sized arms and such that there are.


----------



## Markt (Mar 24, 2008)

Agreed. Thick arms can be intensely attractive. I also like that chubalicious arms can be sexual beacons to FA's yet arms seem to rarely interest non-FA's...sort of like our little secret! 

Maybe non-FA's like skinny arms, I've just never heard any friends comment on it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 24, 2008)

here is one of my elbow dimples  

View attachment P1213575.jpg


----------



## Caine (Mar 24, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> here is one of my elbow dimples



Wow, looking good there!


----------



## vermillion (Mar 24, 2008)

i have very chubby arms...

and yes when wearing a sweater i do have to remove one arm when playing guitar because ima dork 

View attachment IMG_1139.jpg


----------



## Caine (Mar 25, 2008)

vermillion said:


> i have very chubby arms...
> 
> and yes when wearing a sweater i do have to remove one arm when playing guitar because ima dork



Looks to me like you got yourself armed in the waysof Guitar and lovely arms ! Keep on playing that music V!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 25, 2008)

Caine said:


> Wow, looking good there!



thank you  You'd probably love seeing me in warmer weather, I'm a tank top kinda girl


----------



## Caine (Mar 26, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> thank you  You'd probably love seeing me in warmer weather, I'm a tank top kinda girl



That I would, I do know two ladies who frequent these boards that know how much I like the arm dimples or just the huge size the upper arm can be.


----------



## Star Struck (Mar 26, 2008)

here are my gunssss
welcome to the gun show


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's my arm.


----------



## Caine (Mar 27, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> here are my gunssss
> welcome to the gun show



wow, most impressive, looking great!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2008)

ooo, I love arm posts.  

View attachment ahrmz.jpg


View attachment am_cords.jpg


----------



## Caine (Mar 27, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's my arm.



Those are totally rocking and awesome to see! Wouldn't mind seeing more of em


----------



## Caine (Mar 27, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> ooo, I love arm posts.



Looking VERY impressive there Ann Marie!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2008)

Caine said:


> Looking VERY uimpressive there Ann Marie!



Not sure if there's an extra letter or a letter missing...


----------



## Caine (Mar 27, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Not sure if there's an extra letter or a letter missing...



My bad, now remedied! and I meant it as IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2008)

Caine said:


> My bad, now remedied! and I meant it as IMPRESSIVE!



Thanks.


----------



## Caine (Mar 27, 2008)

Most welcome Ann Marie, mebbe we might get more ladies to being in THEIR guns and possibly we might get BAZOOKAS!!!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 28, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's my arm.



WoWzers you are stunning :smitten: and such beautiful arms


----------



## Pookie (Mar 31, 2008)

My upper arms are somthing that have always been upsetting to me even if I am feeling great about other things. I have never had anybody particulary pay positive attention to them, but have been made to feel they are un-attractive.

Its nice to read that a guy can show interest in what yes I agree seems a forgotton part of people.


----------



## Caine (Mar 31, 2008)

Pookie said:


> My upper arms are somthing that have always been upsetting to me even if I am feeling great about other things. I have never had anybody particulary pay positive attention to them, but have been made to feel they are un-attractive.
> 
> Its nice to read that a guy can show interest in what yes I agree seems a forgotton part of people.



Well pookie, this thread is one for you, we lvoe the art of ANY arms, even if they got little jiggle, or MASS amounts of it, arms are lovely, and any and all are welcome in this thread, sides, they give good character to ladies I think!


----------



## fatterisbetter (Apr 6, 2008)

I am a huge fan of fat upper arms. Luckily my wife's have gotten pretty fat and flabby over the last few years. They defintely are bigger than some girls' thighs and I love to grab a hold of some of the extra fat when we do the "deed":wubu:
She doesn't seem to be too self-conscious about them as she wears a lot of tank tops and short-sleeved t-shirts:eat2:


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 13, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> here is one of my elbow dimples



Yummy:eat1:


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 13, 2008)

vermillion said:


> i have very chubby arms...
> 
> and yes when wearing a sweater i do have to remove one arm when playing guitar because ima dork



Girls with chubby arms who play guitar, (swoooooon):smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's my arm.



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 13, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> ooo, I love arm posts.



Best arms ever!!!!!!!!!!! Damn, AnnMarie is so mmmmmmmmmm.:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 13, 2008)

Back in the day i used to hate my arms, but now i kinda like them, they are bodacious chubby love pillows...Haha.
I wish i had a cuter elbow dimple though! 

My chub guns, with a side of bazooka.


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 14, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Back in the day i used to hate my arms, but now i kinda like them, they are bodacious chubby love pillows...Haha.
> I wish i had a cuter elbow dimple though!
> 
> My chub guns, with a side of bazooka.



Chubby love pillows, I like that. I think I'll start using that, if you don't mind. Love the guns, baby.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Caine (Apr 14, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Back in the day i used to hate my arms, but now i kinda like them, they are bodacious chubby love pillows...Haha.
> I wish i had a cuter elbow dimple though!
> 
> My chub guns, with a side of bazooka.



Wowee, looking great! Those are some amazing big arms there becka


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 14, 2008)

one arm!


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 14, 2008)

half a beauty is better than no beauty at all ^_^

Stunning as always, Ruby!


----------



## mango (Apr 15, 2008)

*Great pix gals...


Armed & Dangerous!!


*


----------



## jonah-uk (Apr 15, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Back in the day i used to hate my arms, but now i kinda like them, they are bodacious chubby love pillows...Haha.
> I wish i had a cuter elbow dimple though!
> 
> My chub guns, with a side of bazooka.



stunning! that's a lovely pic


----------



## Caine (Apr 15, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> one arm!



HOORAY!!! we got the infamous Ruby Ripples bringing her gun to the showdown! Looking great!


----------



## JohnWylde (Apr 15, 2008)

And I love your arm posts Ann Marie!
Or should I say I love your arms, epecially that rear view

John W



AnnMarie said:


> ooo, I love arm posts.


----------



## JohnWylde (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow Ruby

You just look so gorgeous - a lovely pic.

Thanks for posting

John W



Ruby Ripples said:


> one arm!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 19, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> half a beauty is better than no beauty at all ^_^
> 
> Stunning as always, Ruby!



Awww thankyou so much for the kind compliment! 



Caine said:


> HOORAY!!! we got the infamous Ruby Ripples bringing her gun to the showdown! Looking great!



Infamous? hahaha I need to calm down a bit in my posting maybe  thankyou Caine! 



JohnWylde said:


> Wow Ruby
> 
> You just look so gorgeous - a lovely pic.
> 
> ...



Thankyou very much John, I enjoyed looking for an arm pic, something different!


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> one arm!



Yes, the stunning Ms. Ruby. Everyone, bow before the Goddess!!!!!! I SAID BOW DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Pookie (Apr 20, 2008)

see... I think you ladies look lovely, so why can't I think the same about myself? I hate showing them off and can count on one hand the number of public situations I have allowed myself to be bare armed in over the last.... well, since I was a teenager. Only when I felt so very very ill in a very hot, but very empty museum did I take off layers in public.


----------



## Caine (Apr 20, 2008)

Pookie said:


> see... I think you ladies look lovely, so why can't I think the same about myself? I hate showing them off and can count on one hand the number of public situations I have allowed myself to be bare armed in over the last.... well, since I was a teenager. Only when I felt so very very ill in a very hot, but very empty museum did I take off layers in public.



Pookie, here we all celebrate the loveliness that is the larger ladies and a few guys, but mostly the ladies. If you don't feel comfy with posting of something no matter HOW much you want to, ITS OKAY!!!
We'll survive and we can enjoy the thread, if you ever overcome the shyness or whatever you feel is stopping you, we'll be here to cheer and compliment you till you're face can be mistaken for an oversized tomato.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 20, 2008)

I forget how chubby my arms are until I see them in pictures. I love them!


View attachment 40955


View attachment 40956


View attachment 40957


View attachment 40958


----------



## vermillion (Apr 20, 2008)

could also be in "worst picture of yourself" thread...
actually ones in there from the same night...but here are my arms again 

View attachment poop3.jpg


----------



## Caine (Apr 20, 2008)

Joy, Vermillion, Both of you look amazingly lovely with you're arms there. Quite lovely as akways!


----------



## chublover350 (Apr 20, 2008)

vermillion said:


> could also be in "worst picture of yourself" thread...
> actually ones in there from the same night...but here are my arms again



i just wanna SQUEEZE your arms


----------



## Caine (Apr 20, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> i just wanna SQUEEZE your arms



I just wanna squeeze all of em chublover, you an me both would love to.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 20, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Yes, the stunning Ms. Ruby. Everyone, bow before the Goddess!!!!!! I SAID BOW DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:




LOL You are so silly..... but thankyou!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 20, 2008)

Caine said:


> I just wanna squeeze all of em chublover, you an me both would love to.




You're a sweetie, Caine  I know some guys' horny quotient totally over-rides their tact, we'll cope somehow.


----------



## Caine (Apr 20, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> You're a sweetie, Caine  I know some guys' horny quotient totally over-rides their tact, we'll cope somehow.



Ruby, its not my fault I lose all tact online with such VISAGES of beauty! sides, I got more self-control in person, I drool ALOT less, its only asmall trail out ofthe corner of my mouth.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 21, 2008)

Caine said:


> Ruby, its not my fault I lose all tact online with such VISAGES of beauty! sides, I got more self-control in person, I drool ALOT less, its only asmall trail out ofthe corner of my mouth.



lol nooooo youre not tactless at all!! You were very tactful! lol. Drooling.... nice hahahaha


----------



## Caine (Apr 21, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> lol nooooo youre not tactless at all!! You were very tactful! lol. Drooling.... nice hahahaha



I AM Tactful??? wow... I DID SOMETHING RIGHT!!! HOORAY!!! Well, my only request now Ruby, is that more ladies join in the thread and pull out the guns!


----------



## tummytubby (Apr 21, 2008)

View attachment arm5.jpg


My first pic here, I'm a bit nervous about it!


----------



## Caine (Apr 21, 2008)

tummytubby said:


> View attachment 40978
> 
> 
> My first pic here, I'm a bit nervous about it!



Maybe the first but its of the BEST part of you, now THATS what we wanna see here, looking good like all the other ladies!


----------



## tummytubby (Apr 21, 2008)

Caine said:


> Maybe the first but its of the BEST part of you, now THATS what we wanna see here, looking good like all the other ladies!


Thanks, that makes me feel good


----------



## mango (Apr 22, 2008)

_O chunky arms, how I love thee.
Broad, wide, thick, and oh-so-wobb-ly.
Swell-bows bulging under sheer duress,
soft and fleshy, a joy to caress.
Inches around - I count twenty-seven.
Angel wings, would you carry me to heaven?
From sleeveless tops, they do protrude.
On sight you may very well be pursued.
Ogling in a gaze at the dimple in your el-bow,
please don't be alarmed at all, just smile and wave hello!


(c) mango, 2008. _


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I forget how chubby my arms are until I see them in pictures. I love them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 40955
> ...



We all love them


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL You are so silly..... but thankyou!



I'm not silly, I just know what's up!


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 25, 2008)

Some pics of my chunky arms...


----------



## Caine (Apr 26, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> Some pics of my chunky arms...



Nice nice nice!


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> Some pics of my chunky arms...



You make it all look too easy.:smitten:


----------



## KendraLee (May 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Arms. Probably the only thing about me I wish were more proportional to my body. It sucks finding shirts, jackets and dresses and having them fit everywhere but in the arms. But as you can see I still show them off. 

View attachment ken's pics1.JPG


----------



## Mauiboy (May 28, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Oh my gosh, Arms. Probably the only thing about me I wish were more proportional to my body. It sucks finding shirts, jackets and dresses and having them fit everywhere but in the arms. But as you can see I still show them off.



Wow, KendraLee. You look amazing. I wouldn't worry about how proportional they are - you should go bare armed whenever possible. It will have the boys oogling.

Lookin' good girl!


----------



## KendraLee (May 28, 2008)

Awwww thankyou Mauiboy


----------



## angel-1 (May 29, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Oh my gosh, Arms. Probably the only thing about me I wish were more proportional to my body. It sucks finding shirts, jackets and dresses and having them fit everywhere but in the arms. But as you can see I still show them off.



Ok, I'm gonna add you to my new list of crushes. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## KendraLee (May 29, 2008)

Wow, I have a crush! I'm honored


----------



## Tad (May 29, 2008)

Somehow I'd been neglecting this thread......wow, I'm glad I remedied that 

All the ladies are just :wubu: Full and round arms are just so sexy....skinny arms are just there, but when they round and get soft, they just become so incredibly hot!

Thanks to all the ladies for sharing, you are all so generous.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 29, 2008)

Here are a couple of arm pics....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 3, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Here are a couple of arm pics....



Great, pics, V! That second one is a classic - really gorgeous.


----------



## Caine (Jun 3, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Oh my gosh, Arms. Probably the only thing about me I wish were more proportional to my body. It sucks finding shirts, jackets and dresses and having them fit everywhere but in the arms. But as you can see I still show them off.



Kendra, I gotta say, those are some pretty spectacular arms there, you just GOTTA show them off always, I agree with maui and Angel, you are DEFINATELY one my faves so far for showing them off.
My only regret is the picture being so small, you definately got the guns there to show off and should!


----------



## Caine (Jun 3, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Here are a couple of arm pics....



My oh my valentine, you're looking VERY splendid there, really big arms I must say and lovely to see.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 4, 2008)

Caine said:


> Kendra, I gotta say, those are some pretty spectacular arms there, you just GOTTA show them off always, I agree with maui and Angel, you are DEFINATELY one my faves so far for showing them off.
> My only regret is the picture being so small, you definately got the guns there to show off and should!



pic is small cause it was taken with my phone, but there is an arm pic in my profile Caine. And thankyou for the love


----------



## Caine (Jun 4, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> pic is small cause it was taken with my phone, but there is an arm pic in my profile Caine. And thankyou for the love



much thanks and many welcomes, you do have FANTASTIC arms, seen VERY few like yours. You are MOST amazing to look upon there, not only the lovely arms but cute too!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 4, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Great, pics, V! That second one is a classic - really gorgeous.





Caine said:


> My oh my valentine, you're looking VERY splendid there, really big arms I must say and lovely to see.




:blush::blush: Thank you both.


----------



## Caine (Jun 4, 2008)

Very welcome valentine


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2008)

Am I the only one that dislikes their arms?


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 5, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Am I the only one that dislikes their arms?



I'm not sure what your asking. You dislike the arms of us women in the pics or you dislike your own? Cause I have to say I've always hated mine and I always thought that if I were ever to get surgery on a part of my body it would be my arms- but then I saw a friend who had surgery on her arms and they look horrible, almost deformed with huge scars running down them. When I turned 30 I just said screw it, if I want to wear the clothes I like then I'm gonna have to get over it and show them


----------



## Caine (Jun 5, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I'm not sure what your asking. You dislike the arms of us women in the pics or you dislike your own? Cause I have to say I've always hated mine and I always thought that if I were ever to get surgery on a part of my body it would be my arms- but then I saw a friend who had surgery on her arms and they look horrible, almost deformed with huge scars running down them. When I turned 30 I just said screw it, if I want to wear the clothes I like then I'm gonna have to get over it and show them





thatgirl08 said:


> Am I the only one that dislikes their arms?



Ladies, how can you hate your arms? Kendra, yours look absolutely heavenly and beautiful, and thatgirl? Despite the dislike you might have for yours, many of us FA's here find them lovely.
I may be the biggest amr enthusiast on Dims but I think fat arms are the best feature on a SS/BBW no matter what.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 5, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Back in the day i used to hate my arms, but now i kinda like them, they are bodacious chubby love pillows...Haha.
> I wish i had a cuter elbow dimple though!
> 
> My chub guns, with a side of bazooka.



Would love to check over your artillery any day Becka! Wow!!!


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 6, 2008)

big fat juicy...ARMS


----------



## Caine (Jun 6, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> big fat juicy...ARMS



Most definately Star, those are some nice thick juicy arms


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 6, 2008)

Caine said:


> Most definately Star, those are some nice thick juicy arms



lol they are def bigger than my head when i lift em up..SCARYY! hehe


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 7, 2008)

Ah, this thread holds a special place in my heart. I love big arms, but there's more to it than that. You see, the day I caught myself checking out a pair of pudgy upper arms was the day my FA status clicked solidly into place. No more room to wonder if I was merely attracted to big butts or large breasts, and BBWs, "just happened" to have them. If I liked fat arms, that meant I liked fat girls, and that was that. I needed to stop debating with myself and get on with it.

That was a good day...


----------



## Caine (Jun 7, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> lol they are def bigger than my head when i lift em up..SCARYY! hehe



Aww, nothing to be scared of, just alot of arm loving for us to give you then, the bigger and jigglier the better when it comes to arms, and you got a VERY nice pair of them Star


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 7, 2008)

:wubu: awww thank you Caine you are just a very sweet person !!


----------



## Caine (Jun 7, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> :wubu: awww thank you Caine you are just a very sweet person !!



I do try, and I say how I feel about it. You do have a lovely pair no matter how big an jiggly they are.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Caine said:


> I do try, and I say how I feel about it. You do have a lovely pair no matter how big an jiggly they are.[/QUOTE
> 
> Big...check. Jiggly...check. Lovely...check. Yes, I concur with Dr. Caine, yes, yes.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Caine (Jun 8, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Caine said:
> 
> 
> > I do try, and I say how I feel about it. You do have a lovely pair no matter how big an jiggly they are.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Caine said:


> angel-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Doctor Caine eh? Thank yuo for agreeing with my prognosis Specialist Angel. Yes, Arms tend to be wonderfull and always overlooked, I mean, the last couple of ladies have been nothing short of amazingly beautiful, both Kendra and Star, and Valentine.
> ...


----------



## Caine (Jun 8, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Caine said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. These ladies are beautiful. Hell, all these ladies are beautiful. And don't get me started on things that have been overlooked.
> ...


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 13, 2008)

My arm...yay!!!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 13, 2008)

My little nephew makes fun of my fat, jiggly arms sometimes. He's not really mean about it - he'll just giggle if we're throwing a ball and sometimes squeezes them. 

The other day I was telling my mom that he makes fun of my fat arms. He overheard and came over all wide-eyed and said "That's what I loooooooooooove about women!!!"


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 13, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> "That's what I loooooooooooove about women!!!"



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL i loved this.


----------



## Markt (Jun 13, 2008)

thank you to all the women who posted here...
it's hard to describe just how sexy a plump arm can be...not to mention calves...etc etc...:wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> My little nephew makes fun of my fat, jiggly arms sometimes. He's not really mean about it - he'll just giggle if we're throwing a ball and sometimes squeezes them.
> 
> The other day I was telling my mom that he makes fun of my fat arms. He overheard and came over all wide-eyed and said "That's what I loooooooooooove about women!!!"



That's awesome!!!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 13, 2008)

IszyStone said:


> My arm...yay!!!



:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Caine (Jun 13, 2008)

IszyStone said:


> My arm...yay!!!



VERY nice Iszy, lovely looking arms!


----------



## Caine (Jun 13, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> My little nephew makes fun of my fat, jiggly arms sometimes. He's not really mean about it - he'll just giggle if we're throwing a ball and sometimes squeezes them.
> 
> The other day I was telling my mom that he makes fun of my fat arms. He overheard and came over all wide-eyed and said "That's what I loooooooooooove about women!!!"



Lucky little nephew you have there! I need me a big-armed aunt now, all mine are on the slim side in the family


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 15, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Here are a couple of arm pics....



OMG i am out of rep, but pretty pretty girl, how did i miss these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 15, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I forget how chubby my arms are until I see them in pictures. I love them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 40955
> ...




HOLY COW!!!! Smoking, JoyJoy, just smokin...wow


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 15, 2008)

here is my contribution, from when i was in Australia... they look the same, i swear, lol...the last one is just cause it cracks me up...lol.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 15, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> here is my contribution, from when i was in Australia... they look the same, i swear, lol...the last one is just cause it cracks me up...lol.



You're thee bad ass hottie:bow::bow::bow: That last one is mad cute:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Caine (Jun 15, 2008)

wow wow wow, looking lovely SocialBFly


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 16, 2008)

> VERY nice Iszy, lovely looking arms!



thank you. you're so sweet!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 16, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> OMG i am out of rep, but pretty pretty girl, how did i miss these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:blush: flattery will in fact get you everywhere 



SocialbFly said:


> here is my contribution, from when i was in Australia... they look the same, i swear, lol...the last one is just cause it cracks me up...lol.



woohooo -- look at Social's muscles (said like popeye---muskles). Looking good, except I think you're having too much fun with those giant balls


----------



## Caine (Jun 16, 2008)

Naw, she looks to be having fun in just the right amount. Sides, shes got lovely arms like you, she needs the praise cause she earned it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 16, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> here is my contribution, from when i was in Australia... they look the same, i swear, lol...the last one is just cause it cracks me up...lol.



Love the gym pics - wish I could have been in the gym....the gym that was in Australia....the groovy continent with interesting people...a place that..errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I mean, Nice Arms


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 17, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I'm not sure what your asking. You dislike the arms of us women in the pics or you dislike your own? Cause I have to say I've always hated mine and I always thought that if I were ever to get surgery on a part of my body it would be my arms- but then I saw a friend who had surgery on her arms and they look horrible, almost deformed with huge scars running down them. When I turned 30 I just said screw it, if I want to wear the clothes I like then I'm gonna have to get over it and show them



Sorry, I meant my own!


----------



## volatile (Jun 17, 2008)

A couple recent arm pics. I'm always amazed at how soft they are. I constantly find myself squeezing them (especially while watching tv etc) without even realizing it. lol 

View attachment 030.JPG


View attachment 033.JPG


----------



## volatile (Jun 17, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> here is my contribution, from when i was in Australia... they look the same, i swear, lol...the last one is just cause it cracks me up...lol.



Cute pictures! lol


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 18, 2008)

volatile said:


> A couple recent arm pics. I'm always amazed at how soft they are. I constantly find myself squeezing them (especially while watching tv etc) without even realizing it. lol


squishy is a lovely thing, yes?  gorgeous pics!


----------



## Cheesy (Jun 18, 2008)

volatile said:


> A couple recent arm pics. I'm always amazed at how soft they are. I constantly find myself squeezing them (especially while watching tv etc) without even realizing it. lol




Aw, lovely!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 18, 2008)

volatile said:


> A couple recent arm pics. I'm always amazed at how soft they are. I constantly find myself squeezing them (especially while watching tv etc) without even realizing it. lol



crush crush crush crush crush aaaand crush!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Caine (Jun 18, 2008)

volatile said:


> A couple recent arm pics. I'm always amazed at how soft they are. I constantly find myself squeezing them (especially while watching tv etc) without even realizing it. lol



wow, you do have lovely arms on top of a lovely bod! Looking great Volatile, glad you love the arm softness.


----------



## Mr_Longhair (Jun 18, 2008)

volatile said:


> A couple recent arm pics. I'm always amazed at how soft they are. I constantly find myself squeezing them (especially while watching tv etc) without even realizing it. lol



Great pics....great arms...just perfect for the rest of the beautiful you...
and the look you give over your shoulder would drive an FA mad if he was in the room with you...l:eat2:


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 18, 2008)

volatile said:


> A couple recent arm pics. I'm always amazed at how soft they are. I constantly find myself squeezing them (especially while watching tv etc) without even realizing it. lol



Those are some lovely pics Volatile. Wow!!! :smitten:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2008)

I _think_ I posted arm pics on the other thread many moons ago. Oh well, here is a new one. 

View attachment 44289


----------



## Spanky (Jun 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I _think_ I posted arm pics on the other thread many moons ago. Oh well, here is a new one.
> 
> View attachment 44289



WHERE'S THE ELI MANNING TATTOO?? 


btw.....great pic.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> WHERE'S THE ELI MANNING TATTOO??
> 
> 
> btw.....great pic.



Oh, it's just not on my arm, Spanky-boo.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I _think_ I posted arm pics on the other thread many moons ago. Oh well, here is a new one.
> 
> View attachment 44289


repeat airings are always welcome here  gorgeous!


----------



## technaut (Jun 18, 2008)

volatile said:


> A couple recent arm pics. I'm always amazed at how soft they are. I constantly find myself squeezing them (especially while watching tv etc) without even realizing it. lol



OMG     

Truly amazing... so cute face... so HOT belly and body :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Caine (Jun 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I _think_ I posted arm pics on the other thread many moons ago. Oh well, here is a new one.
> 
> View attachment 44289



YAY!!! looking lovely nancy!


----------



## volatile (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> repeat airings are always welcome here  gorgeous!





Caine said:


> YAY!!! looking lovely nancy!



Thanks, guys! :happy:


----------



## Caine (Jun 19, 2008)

Very welcome, we love all arms here, the bigger the better of course, but we don't discriminate, THEY ALL LOVELY!


----------



## Caine (Sep 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd dredge this thread back up seeing as how Arms seem to be of interest again, so any ladies who wanna show off their arms heres where to do it!


----------



## Mokojumbie (Sep 24, 2008)

Caine said:


> Just thought I'd dredge this thread back up seeing as how Arms seem to be of interest again, so any ladies who wanna show off their arms heres where to do it!



Hm...do arms really ever go out of style?


----------

